# There's so much here...



## roguerouge (Jan 15, 2007)

... Does anyone have any guidance for a handful of story hours to read? I'm looking to find threads that are the most interesting for the reader. (I remember one from a long time ago that was really well-written: it had a fight as broadcast by announcers. Quite funny.)

Thanks for your guidance to a returning reader...


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 15, 2007)

Click on the "Sticky" above.   It indexes quite a few and gives you enough information to find out what might be interesting to you.


----------



## Darklone (Jan 15, 2007)

The fight as broadcast by announcers was an RttoEE SH...

What kind of SHs do you like? Humor, epic fantasy, silliness, low magic... ?


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, The Chronicles of Burne and Some others of lesser importance, I've found to be very funny and entertaining. Though am biased since I'm in it. Link's in my sig.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jan 19, 2007)

Check my sig, as well.  All the ones there I have read completely and eagerly await new updates.

There are definitely others, but many of the "classics" from this forum are there.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jan 19, 2007)

If you want something that is on par with an excellent epic fantasy novel, check out Sepulchrave II's story hour, "Viridity and Saizhan"

You can find the beginning of the story hour here and the updating thread here (the latest updated, 12/28/06, is on page 8 or 9 or so).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 20, 2007)

roguerouge said:
			
		

> ... Does anyone have any guidance for a handful of story hours to read? I'm looking to find threads that are the most interesting for the reader.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance to a returning reader...




If you are still looking at this thread, you are welcome to pop in and read one of my Story Hours.  They are both listed in my sig and they are connected.  So if you want, start with the one that is complete and work your way into the new one.

I will say, at the very beginning I was posting about 3,000 words per post.  After the first 10 posts, I cut it back to a more manageable size of between 1,000 - 2,000.

Many of the SHs in Jeremy_dnd's sig are the stand-alone favorites of all time.  I've not read through most of them so cannot recommend them.  But there are a number of people here who would readily recommend them.


----------



## dfan (Jan 25, 2007)

On a similar note, are there any particularly recommended Play-by-Post games here that are good reads?  I enjoy reading PBPs but I find that they often either peter out just when things are starting to get good, or degenerate into endless internal monologue, or the players can't really write that well.  Psion's Return to the Tomb of Horrors (I can't figure out how to make a link work, sorry) is an example of the kind of thing I'm looking for, although it's only up to post #165 so it's too early to say if it'll fall prey to problem #1 above...  Thanks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Depends on what you are looking for.  I don't know many DMs who are doing PbP games who wouldn't want to think they are good reads.  Of course, one of the major problems is that we suffered a big crash in May 06 here. (From Dec 05 through May 06)  We lost nearly 6 months of gaming.  So ... that means that most of the games that have been going on long enough to be good reads also have a significant 6 month hole. 

As for the link thing ... you type {url=}LINK NAME{/url}.  Just replace the {} with [] in actual practice.

For example, the link in my sig to my new Story Hour is: Into the Moral Darkness

I got that by typing in this:

{url=http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=184950}Into the Moral Darkness{/url}

Just replace the {} with [] and you're good to go.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 26, 2007)

If you're looking for epic, go with Sepulchrave II, Piratecat's updated story hour (now dead, but a very good read) or my Great Conflicts et. al. SH.  If you're looking for teh funney, I recommend my "Of Sound Mind the Halfling Way" SH or Wulf Ratbane's SH.


----------

